# Help with engine bay dressing.



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

My engine bay is okish , had a good clean , but I cant seem to get the shine that other achieve. I used autoglym vinyl/rubber but sprayed on/wiped off with mf. After doing some reading here i should spray on when bay is wet and leave it for a few hours, anyone any experience of this method ?

here is my engine...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not used the AG stuff, but with the 303 Aerospace that I do use, I spray, leave on for a while, then wipe of any excess...

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

As Cuey 303 great IMHO


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys , its defo something on my to buy list , but need a new bonnet, and oil change before I part with any more cash on detailing gear lol. 

Think I should just spray and leave then ? my only concern is that it does not really spray as a fine mist


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

With AG, spray and leave.

You don't need to spray alot to get a decent effect.

I also use 303, lasts a bit longer


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

well i tried it , I was unsure as i was convinced there would be white spots everywere lol.

needless to say I was proved wrong. Really happy with the result :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^Is that with 303, or working the AG a different way?

:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ^Is that with 303, or working the AG a different way?
> 
> :thumb:


just spraying on AG then leaving alone for a few hours , I did not expect it to come out like that


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gm8 said:


> just spraying on AG then leaving alone for a few hours , I did not expect it to come out like that


Looks much better...

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats how I use vinyl and rubber.Just spray it on and leave it.Always looks good after an hour or so.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

With the AG stuff, wash you engine then liberally spray with VRC while everything is still wet. Shut the bonnet & the engine bay will be like new in the morning:thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> As Cuey 303 great IMHO


I don't find it great at all, expensive, and as soon as water hits it its gone... I prefer megs hyper dressing dilute 1:4 spray all over throughly shut hood for an hour then open it and dap an mf in the puddles of hyper dressing if theres any


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest your engine looks very clean my eyes, mines a mess, i don't touch it due to, too many sensors underneath.


----------

